# PR VISA and job search from India



## NIKHIL DEVAGUPTAPU (Dec 14, 2015)

Dear concerned,
I'm a Bachelor of Technology-Civil and MBA- Finance and Marketing post grad with a work exp of 1year, trying to get a PR Visa and find a job in Australia through a consultancy in India ( Y-Axis Consultancy) I would like to know if its reliable and authorised by Australian consulate and would it be possible for me find a decent job? 
And advice in the matter would be very helpful.
Thank you


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Canada or Australia ?


----------



## NIKHIL DEVAGUPTAPU (Dec 14, 2015)

Jande,
Havent understood what you replied mate


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

They are asking if you are going to Canada or Australia because this is an immigration forum for Australia not Canada.


----------



## NIKHIL DEVAGUPTAPU (Dec 14, 2015)

Sorry about the mistake, Australia is what im trying to know about


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

NIKHIL DEVAGUPTAPU said:


> Jande,
> Havent understood what you replied mate


You said you wanted to find a job in Canada, which was a bit confusing 

But i see you changed your post question to Australia now...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I would never trust an overseas agency to get a job and visa. I have just heard too many horror stories.


----------



## NIKHIL DEVAGUPTAPU (Dec 14, 2015)

What would be the best way to find a job in Australia then?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Job sites like seek, recruitment agencies. It would be very rare to get a job when not in Australia.

You will need a visa first.


----------



## NIKHIL DEVAGUPTAPU (Dec 14, 2015)

Would it help if I get down there with a student visa have a diploma course in Finance, and then get a job?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Most likely not because skilled visa's usually require a bachelors degree.

Student visa's are an extensive way because student fees are expensive and you can only work 40 hours per fortnight whilst school is in session.


----------



## NIKHIL DEVAGUPTAPU (Dec 14, 2015)

What would be the advice then?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Obtain a skill that is on the skilled list.


----------



## NIKHIL DEVAGUPTAPU (Dec 14, 2015)

Even getting a PR visa would not help?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You have to get PR first but to get PR for a work visa you need a skill on the skilled list.

Even with PR it may take time to find a job.


----------



## NIKHIL DEVAGUPTAPU (Dec 14, 2015)

Could you provide me a link to find the skill list


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

NIKHIL DEVAGUPTAPU said:


> Would it help if I get down there with a student visa have a diploma course in Finance, and then get a job?


If you can prove to an employer that you are the right person for the job, over and above all the other applicants, maybe with local experience, then any job is possible.

You just have to be better than the rest of the applicants.


----------



## NIKHIL DEVAGUPTAPU (Dec 14, 2015)

That would a problem as I'm not a local.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

JandE said:


> If you can prove to an employer that you are the right person for the job, over and above all the other applicants, maybe with local experience, then any job is possible.
> 
> You just have to be better than the rest of the applicants.


He doesn't have a visa yet.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

NIKHIL DEVAGUPTAPU said:


> That would a problem as I'm not a local.


This is a problem that most new migrants to any country have to face.

I've spent time in other countries but never been able to get a local job in them. Keep hitting that local experience needed situation.


----------

